# reputable breeder located in New Jersey



## GlamDoggie

Hello everyone,

I am new on here. I am looking for a reputable breeder located in New Jersey. I have done extensive research on the Maltese breed and I feel we are a perfect match! :aktion033: As for price I am thinking somewhere between $1200-1500. Also, I have heard of the broker TopKnotchPups and have heard mixed reviews has anyone dealt with them?


----------



## MandyMc65

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new on here. I am looking for a reputable breeder located in New Jersey. I have done extensive research on the Maltese breed and I feel we are a perfect match! :aktion033: As for price I am thinking somewhere between $1200-1500. Also, I have heard of the broker TopKnotchPups and have heard mixed reviews has anyone dealt with them?[/B]



Welcome to SM!! It's fantastic you are doing research BEFORE buying your puppy!!! Are you wanting a boy or a girl? For a boy your price range seems about right. As for any broker, I wouldn't purchase from them.

I'm sure some of our other members can help you with breeders in your area, but you can always go to the AMA site and look at the breeder referrals, it's a great place to start!

AMA By State


----------



## GlamDoggie

I dont care if its a boy or girl so if the price range fits the criteria for a boy then a boy it shall be.


----------



## MandyMc65

> I dont care if its a boy or girl so if the price range fits the criteria for a boy then a boy it shall be.[/B]



That's great!!!

I have a boy and I love him very much!! I've heard they're more dependent on their ppl anyway


----------



## BrookeB676

I think you could definitely get a high quality male for that price! Also consider looking for some breeders that you can fly to. We bought our little guy from TNT maltese and I flew to pick him up. I would definitely encourage one to stay away from brokers. No good breeder would ever allow their pup to be sold through a 3rd party (broker). Most brokers get their dogs from puppy mills or facilities that simply operate to produce and sell dogs.

Chrisman maltese is in Pennsylvania, which should also be pretty close.


----------



## Tina

When you are looking for a good breeder and one who is going to stay close to the Maltese Standard in size and looks, look for someone who shows their dogs at AKC dog shows. I just sent a little boy to New Jersey. She would like to show, but cannot due to home, job and money factors. She knows her dogs and knows what is behind her pedigrees. She isn't ready yet.
Here are some New Jersey Breeder's off a registered breeder's list. I do know of Judy at Luxor, Maltese.
Of course it depends on how far you want to drive to purchase your puppy. I've got a little boy going to Alaska on Tuesday. She said they got snow on the ground yet. :new_shocked: Was actually born there many many moon's ago. 
Because of the membership problems in the past few years, a lot of good Maltese Breeder's are not listed on it. 
Have fun searching for your puppy, but be very careful.
Tina </span>


----------



## Moxie'smom

If you are looking for a breeder who is not to far from you check out Chrisman Maltese is in PA. About 1 1 /2 hour from the city, if that gives you and idea of how far they are. 

http://chrismanpuppies.com

They are a little higher than what you'd like to spend, however my experience with them was great. We live in NYC and CT and my second Maltese we got from them. We are extremely happy with Moxie. 

There is also a good breeder on Long island, but I can't think of her name. Make sure who ever you buy from they are not BYB (people who breed for profit).


----------



## lovesophie

Hi there! Welcome to SM! It's awesome that you're doing your research before purchasing a puppy. SM's very own Tina has a couple of cuties available right now for an extremely affordable price! I don't think she's in New Jersey, but she does ship her pups to their forever homes.  You should check out ItsMagicMaltese.com

Good luck in your search! I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> Hi there! Welcome to SM! It's awesome that you're doing your research before purchasing a puppy. SM's very own Tina has a couple of cuties available right now for an extremely affordable price! I don't think she's in New Jersey, but she does ship her pups to their forever homes.  You should check out ItsMagicMaltese.com
> 
> Good luck in your search! I hope you find what you're looking for![/B]


I have to agree. Micheal is adorable.


----------



## The A Team

Well, for what it's worth, I got my Abbey from a woman in South Jersey, she's not a big breeder, but all her dogs are adorable. Abbey is three years old now so I'm not even sure what she's up to now.

But I'd give her a call if you were interested...


----------



## GlamDoggie

Thank you everyone! Chrisman maltese would be about an hour drive for me so when the time comes to purchase the pup I think I will go with them. I cant wait! seeing everyone's pictures makes me want one even more !:innocent:


----------



## Moxie'smom

> Thank you everyone! Chrisman maltese would be about an hour drive for me so when the time comes to purchase the pup I think I will go with them. I cant wait! seeing everyone's pictures makes me want one even more !:innocent:[/B]



You won't be disappointed. There are quite a few Chrisman pups on SM. PM me and I can tell you who they are. Meanwhile if you have any questions just send me an email and I'd be happy to answer any questions. 

Good luck
Moxie's mom


----------



## mom2bijou

> Thank you everyone! Chrisman maltese would be about an hour drive for me so when the time comes to purchase the pup I think I will go with them. I cant wait! seeing everyone's pictures makes me want one even more !:innocent:[/B]


Benny is also from Chrisman...I agree w/Leslie....if you get one of his pups you will not be disappointed. Try to reach out to Chris early b/c all his pups find homes very quickly! And best of luck in getting your new pup!


----------



## godiva goddess

> Thank you everyone! Chrisman maltese would be about an hour drive for me so when the time comes to purchase the pup I think I will go with them. I cant wait! seeing everyone's pictures makes me want one even more !:innocent:[/B]


OMG!! :aktion033: I am getting soo excited just reading about you possibly getting a Chrisman! My Mia is also a Chrisman and she has all the qualities I was looking for in a Chrisman maltese. I am more than pleased with her in every way, looks, health, personality. Chris and Manny own a lovely home, very clean, and very professional. You wont be disappointed!! Please do update us once you make your final choice...it would be soooo sweet to know more Chrisman fur babies and their mommies! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GlamDoggie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=572679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone! Chrisman maltese would be about an hour drive for me so when the time comes to purchase the pup I think I will go with them. I cant wait! seeing everyone's pictures makes me want one even more !:innocent:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!! :aktion033: I am getting soo excited just reading about you possibly getting a Chrisman! My Mia is also a Chrisman and she has all the qualities I was looking for in a Chrisman maltese. I am more than pleased with her in every way, looks, health, personality. Chris and Manny own a lovely home, very clean, and very professional. You wont be disappointed!! Please do update us once you make your final choice...it would be soooo sweet to know more Chrisman fur babies and their mommies! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> [/B]
Click to expand...



I will definitely keep you posted! I see you live in NY, NY. I will be interning there this summer (I'm only 20 haha) :innocent: and then hopefully next year when my boyfriend and I graduate college we will reside in the city (or at least I will while he goes to law school) so we could potentially have doggie play dates!! :chili:


----------



## GlamDoggie

has anyone ever dealt with http://adorableaccentsdogbows.com/ or http://www.goldstarpuppies.com/index.htm ?


----------



## k/c mom

I'm closing this thread until it can be looked in to further. 

I realize that some of you innocently have posted in this thread.


----------

